# Sand wet in bag?



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm not new to pool filter sand, have been using it for many years. However, I just picked up a new bag to set up a new tank, and the sand is wet inside the bag without opening it yet. It's been a while since I bought a new bag, but this is the exact product I've purchased before and I seem to recall it being totally dry when opened. I'm a bit leary about using sand wet in the bag before even opening it...has anyone else purchased and used PFS that has come wet? Its not totally full of water, but its damp. You can see condensation inside the bag and tell that the sand is clumped together.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I've only bought PFS one time but the contents were dry and the bags were stored indoors. It's possible the store either stored the bags outdoors or if the weather has been hot and humid in your area, you are just seeing condensation.

I would cut a small slit or hole in the bag and give it the sniff test. If it smells normal, just rinse and use as normal. If it smells off, tape over the slit or hole and return for another bag and check that one for the same conditions before buying.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Always dry for me too. Agree, I would rinse/use. There should be nothing in the bag to spoil when wet...it is 100% silica, correct?


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Yep, it's this one pictured below. The bag was indoors when I bought it, but they very well could have had it outdoors at some point I suppose, and it's definitely hot and humid here right now lol. Okay thanks for the feedback...the bag does seem to be fully sealed still, I can't find a hole that sand spills out of or anything. It just isn't bone dry like it normally is so I get paranoid. I'll cut a small hole in it and see how it smells like suggested and go from there.


----------



## Ronzo (Sep 8, 2013)

SK;

It might have been packaged damp or had some water get into an imperfect bag when stored outside...as OP says, there's biologically nothing in there (or shouldn't be!) which can support rot or decomposition, so a smell test will tell a lot, and when you're rinsing, you could always add a bit of bleach to be sure...obviously neutralize afterwards!

Cheers from Connecticut!


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks  I did make a small slice in the bag to give it a sniff, and it smells just fine. I've since changed my sand plan, have decided to go with solid black sand (was going to mix white & black), but I've got no qualms about using this bag now if I change my plan again.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Black is expensive and tricky. It is often too fine.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

I've used black before and had no issues...the one I've ordered now has great reviews and it certainly wasn't as cheap as PFS, but it's a small tank and I don't mind the cost if the product turns out okay. If I can spend $300 on a new tank and $400 on fish to stock it, $80 in sand barely registers on the finances at this point lol.


----------

